
Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response - dc2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response
======
mises
Am I the only one who can trigger this almost at-will? Music helps, and if I
do it too often it gets weaker, but I can do this more or less voluntarily.

